# Dvd Burner For Divx Files?



## daneadane

hey is there any dvd burner programs that work to burn divx files and even maybe staright from dvd's? thanks


----------



## Nephilim

Hi,



> hey is there any dvd burner programs that work to burn divx files



Yes. Any software that supports burning to DVDs. Just burn them as Data.




> maybe staright from dvd's?



Do you mean copying a DVD without changing format? If so, there are a whole slew of apps out there I could recommend depending on your needs


----------



## Praetor

Now if you wanted to actually make a "proper" DVD then you'll probably want to look into TMPGEnc/CCE which will let you make the source files and then something like DVDLab to author it to IFO/VOB


----------



## daneadane

ok i want to burn an avi file to watch on a dvd player how do i do this?


----------



## daneadane

i also tried dvd lab and its only mpeg files?


----------



## Nephilim

For converting an AVI to the proper DVD format you need to convert the AVI through TMPGEnc and then process it through TMPGEnc DVD Author to put in VOB,IFO,BUP format. 

After that you can burn the VIDEO_TS folder to disc with most any standard burning software if the resiulting folder is under 4.3GB.

If the folder is larger than 4.3GB you'll need to compress the files with something like DVD Shrink to fit a blank disc.

TMPGEnc:
http://www.afterdawn.com/software/video_software/video_encoders/tmpgenc.cfm

TMPGEnc DVD Author:
http://www.afterdawn.com/software/video_software/dvd-r_tools/tmpgenc_dvd_author.cfm

DVD Shrink:
http://www.afterdawn.com/software/video_software/dvd_rippers/dvd_shrink.cfm


----------



## daneadane

thanks


----------



## daneadane

when im doing the TMPGEnc wizard it says the movie is too loong to output and i was wondering if i can do the dvd shrink first or what? need help thanks


----------



## Nephilim

Hi,

Shrink only works on DVD compliant files - VOB,IFO,BUP so your AVI needs to be converted first.

How large is the source file?


----------



## daneadane

714,862 kbs


----------



## Nephilim

Hi,

Do you have enough space on your hard drive for the resulting files? A 700+ MB AVI will approach 3 - 4 GB after processing


----------



## Praetor

> A 700+ MB AVI will approach 3 - 4 GB after processing


Which speaks volumes for the efficiency of MPEG2...... 



> when im doing the TMPGEnc wizard it says the movie is too loong to output and I was wondering if I can do the dvd shrink first or what? need help thanks


Are you using NTFS or FAT32? Also, what does TMPGEnc say the outfile size will be? You can try and set the filsize to be a 4.7DVD and have it automatically reconfigure the bitrate (although it shouldnt be a problem, ive heard of nonstandard bitrates causing problems on some older standalones) 



> 714,862 kbs


How long is the movie (i.e., minutes & hours)


----------



## daneadane

its an hour and 38 min


----------



## Praetor

1. What filesystsem are you using? If you're using FAT32 u'll have problems going over 4GB during the encode. For starters, WHAT harddrive do you have and what OS are you using?

2. How long is the movie?


----------



## daneadane

yah and it might be the hard drive because i only have 4.65 gb's left
ill try to delete some stuff and try again


----------



## daneadane

hmm this is interesting well i deleted some stuff so i have about 10 gigs now and i also ran the tmpgenc again but this time w/ out using the wizard and it seeems to be working now it just started so i will let u guys know if it works


----------



## Praetor

hope it works out for you!


----------



## daneadane

ok i converted the file to mpeg but when i goto TMPGEnc author it says the following:

*The video resolution AAAxBBB cannot be used for a standard DVD. 

The video resolution AAAxBBB cannot be used for a standard DVD.
For a standard DVD you can only use the following resolutions: 

352x240 352x480 704x480 720x480 pixels (NTSC format only)
352x288 352x576 704x576 720x576 pixels (PAL format only)


*The video framerate xxxx fps cannot be used for a standard DVD.
You can only use the following framerate for a standard DVD: 
29.97 fps (NTSC format only)
25 fps (PAL format only)
*The video sequence header is incorrect.

The video sequence header is incorrect.
A video sequence header is necessary for every GOP in a standard DVD.


----------



## daneadane

i think ive figured out everything except the last thing w/ the gop should i just change the output interval of sequence header to 1? please help


----------



## daneadane

i also dont want to waste my time unless i get it right this time so could some one please give like step by step instructions to meet the requirements for up there ^^^ thanks alot


----------



## Nephilim

http://www.afterdawn.com/guides/archive/convert_avi_to_dvd_page_4.cfm


----------



## daneadane

it says to make the file size about 95-97% of disk capacity but mine will only go down to 120.45%???? i dont undertsand i follwed the giude perefectly?


----------



## daneadane

i figured out that other movies worked it was just that super troopers lol was too big which sucks but i tinhk half baked should work and i was wondering if the quality is like really good if i follwed the guide and did super slow thanks


----------



## Praetor

> it says to make the file size about 95-97% of disk capacity but mine will only go down to 120.45%???? I dont undertsand I follwed the giude perefectly?


Like i keep asking you ... how long is the movie?


----------

